# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ابحت عن طريقة الاستاد عارف البخات /كاملة/ او  المتاجرة الحادة  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Elmahi Fx

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اخواني  قرات و بحتة في هده الايام الاخيرة عن طريقة الاستاد عارف البخات و هو غني عن التعريف فلم اجدها كاملة
كل الي اعرفه انه يدخل فول مارجن بهدف 10 نقاط و الستوب المارجن .. و يختار نقاط الدخول من اما موفنج 200 او خطوط الدعم و المقاومة.. 
لكني لم اجد كامل شروط الاستراتيجية .... 
و انا متاكد ان الاخوان هنا يعرفونها.... و فضلاا لا امرا من يعرفها ان يشاركنا بها 
لدي سؤال هل استراتيجية المتاجرة الحادة هي نفسها ام هي طريقة اخرى*

----------


## MeshariWM

ابحث عن موقعه في قوقل وستجد شروحات فيديو في مكتبة موقعه الخاص

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

على مااعتقد انو مافي حد من الشباب بيتاجر بالمتاجرة الحادة في المتداول العربي 
اما اذا تريد الاستراتيجية في لها شرح فيديو 
بس انا افضلك خليك مع الاستثمار خسارة قليلة ولا ربح كثير يصل الى 5%بمخاطرة1%

----------


## cher90

هي هنا http://vb.***********/showthread.php?t=2217

----------


## faridns

ابحث في جوجل ستجدها علي موقعة و هي طريقةرائعة لكن تحتاج لخبرة و حنكة و مش اي حد يقدر يستخدمها لانها عايزة قلب جامد و زي ماقلت في الاول (خبرة)

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*https://forum.arabictrader.com/t110823.html 
هتلاقى الشرح هنا*

----------


## Elmahi Fx

*جزاكم الله خيراااا اخواني 
اعرف ان الطريقة خطيرة جدااا
لكن من باب المعرفة اردت ان اعرف هادا الاسلوب من المتاجرة ....من يدري ربما يفيدنا على الاقل في دمجها لطرقنا الخاصة لختيار نقاط دخول قوية 
شكرااا لكم*

----------


## السديري

راح يدمر الحساب سريعاً 
ما أنصحك فيها وهناك طرق افضل واضمن  
مجرد نصيحة لك أن تقبلها او ترفضها

----------

